# Fist Crankbait



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Here is my first attempt at lure building other than tying crawler harnesses. I have caught the bug like others here. Thanks to all for posting tutorials they really help.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

Nice job. That is an impressive 1st crank!


----------



## fugarwi7 (Sep 20, 2006)

Nice job...I got hooked on this too...posted my first try on another thread...I will take it slowly at first...Nice job scaling on your first go at this...braver than I.


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks guys. The scaling made me a little nervous at first but I wanted to try it. I used some wire mesh from a craft store to get the effect, it actually bent and formed around the bait nicely, I am going to try regular mesh on my next one.


----------



## goolies (Jun 28, 2007)

From the look of the scale pattern I think I bought the same netting. I will be trying it soon.


----------



## eyesman_01 (Jan 4, 2007)

Great work! I tried foil for my first attempt. Some of us just can't seem to try the simple stuff to begin with. 

Welcome to the family. Hope to see more soon.


----------



## vc1111 (Apr 13, 2004)

Great work! That's a great looking shape for a bait too! Don't be surprised to see it engulfed by a variety of species next spring.:B


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

Wow great first crank! Like Vince said that is a really neat shape. I really love the color pattern also. Man is going to be a fun winter!!!!!


----------



## Wolfhook120 (Oct 17, 2007)

Great job on your first crank bait! I like the design, just curious how it handles with three trebles on it? You shouldn't have any fish come un-buttoned with that design! Very nice work. :B


----------



## walleyevision (Aug 4, 2005)

Thanks! It handles pretty good. I think my lip angle is just a little too steep, but maybe not. It tends to dive at a pretty good angle. I was going after a walleye type look. I am definately hooked.


----------



## All Eyes (Jul 28, 2004)

That's an impressive first, second, or last crank IMO. Great job!


----------

